# How to cut gears



## ThunderDog (Apr 23, 2018)

I posted this before on another thread.
Just trying to add value to this forum.
It's my way to help other new to gear cutting people like myself I'm posting it here.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 30, 2018)

Find yourselves a copy of Brown & Sharpe's "Practical Treatise on Gearing".


----------



## royesses (May 1, 2018)

Downloadable PDF version at this link:
Practical Treatise On Gearing

Roy


----------



## stioc (May 2, 2018)

I bought this book based on the reviews but haven't had a chance to look through it yet- too many projects, so little time.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0852429118

I find that gear cutting isn't as complicated as the text books make it sound. I mean sure all those pressure angles etc are important when you're designing gears for specific applications but for us hobbyists in a basic practical sense it's just a matter of using a couple of formulas to find the DP, no of teeth and the OD of the blank etc. to duplicate or make custom gears. I could be completely wrong here but that's the conclusion I came to after I read a bunch of text some time ago.


----------



## benmychree (May 22, 2018)

You are quite correct about basic gear cutting not being a complicated matter.  The hardest thing about it is not making indexing errors with the dividing head.


----------

